# OB Postpartum conditions



## debherrera (Dec 14, 2009)

Question how long is it acceptable to use postpartum code?

Ex. Code submitted 
648.14 Postpartum thyroid dysfunction

This is for a regular general practice office visit.  However the notes specify 4months postpartum with thyroid tenderness and nodule.  Refer to endocrinologist.

The note also states patient has history postpartum thyroid problem with the first child as well. And was seeing an endoccrinologist.

I was thinking more on using Hx V12.2 Or 246.9 unspecified disorder of thyriod.


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 15, 2009)

I would think the global for delivery is 90 days so anything beyond this I would not use a pregnancy related code.


----------

